# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  CSS چیست ؟

## emad8159

CSS مخفف کلمه Cascading Style Sheets و به معنی "برگه های پشت سر هم و مشبک " است . ویژگی مربوط به HTML ( زبان نشانه گذاری متن ویژه وب ) که توسط کنسرسیوم وب (w3C) توسعه یافته و به نویسندگان اسناد HTML و کاربران آن امکان می دهد تا برگه های مشبک را به اسناد HTML خود متصل نمایند. برگه های مشبک ، شامل اطلاعات مربوط به آماده سازی چاپ و چگونگی ظهور صفحه مانند فونت متن داخل صفحه است . این ویژگی همچنین شیوه ترکیب برگه های مشبک شند HTML و برگه های مورد نظر کاربر را هدایت می کنند.
به زبان خیلی ساده اگه بخواهیم بیان کنیم ، این امکان رو به ما می دهد که هر وقت بخواهیم رنگ زمینه و فونتهای رو در صفحات طراحی شده تغییر دهیم به راحتی بتوانیم با تغییرات در CSS این تغییرات رو بروی دیگر صفحات طراحی شده اعمال نمائیم و دیگر نیازی نباشد که تک تک صفحات رو تغییر بدهیم. 


موفق باشید
قطعه گمشده
http://Hotkey.Blogfa.com

----------

